# What to expect at your initial appointment



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi ladies and chaps. I wanted to ask about what to expect at your first appointment. Lister mentioned tests but how long does it take to be told you are eligible or not? Does your tests have to be a certain time in your cycle? How much info did you leave with and how long did it take to hear back? 

Thanks so much just so nervous.


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Hi, 
I had FSH, LH, E2 and AMH done before I went as felt like I didn't want to go and get my hopes up unless those tests were good. The first three have to be done between days 2-5 of your cycle but AMH can be done at any time. I think they like you to have them done before you go for your initial appointment so they have the results there on the day, I think I remember them telling me that you could register with them by filling out the forms so that you are officially a patient then go for your blood tests a few weeks before your appointment. Though having said that you might be able to do it all on the same day. Just quite nice to know before. 
When you go for your appointment you have a scan I your ovaries and they do a follicle count. They also take your medical history and family medical history. They also take more blood for chromosome tests and HIV etc. a doctor talks through the process and your chances and then the nurses talk you through the drugs you are likely to take and rough time scales. I was told on the day that I would be accepted as long as the chromosome and HIV etc all came back clear which was nice to know. Oh and you also see a counselling session to talk it all through. You get told pretty much everything uou want to know and there was loads of time to ask questions so you can get it clear in your head. Hope that helps! Let me know if you have got any more questions


----------



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks  days 2-5 of your cycle isn't that your actual period. Sorry that's the most naive question. I booked my appointment which they said will be a few hours but did not say it had to be a particular day of my period. Hopefully they will mail information


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Yes it is your actual period days. AMH can be done any time but the others have to be done during those first few days of your cycle to see how much the follicles have to work to produce an egg. It gives you all the information in the letter they send you so don't worry 😃


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

dont forget progesterone test on cd21
mel x


----------



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

I called my GP but they won't issue any of the tests. Do you think it's okay to call the clinc and see if they ate willing to do it? It says on their site that they would. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

i asked the doctor who referred us to do the list of test including all sexual healths,
then for repeats just booked with a nurse who never questioned it


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

I didn't get a progesterone one as lister don't seem to ask for it. Some clinics do though I think.
Don't worry they will definitely do it at the clinic. It tells you everything in the letter about when you can get them done so don't worry. Sounds like you should get that in the next few days. That's a pain your doctor wouldn't do any tests. Mine did all of them apart from AMH. I did get that done privately though as I wa worrying so much and needed to know. So annoying how all GPs have different rules. But basically don't worry as lister will take care of all of it all   you will just need to go in at some point between days 2-3 of your cycle for the first tests but those can be done before your appointment I was told. When is it?


----------



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

receptionist was so nice - I need to stop panicking she explained everything. Thanks for the replies. My cycle is due to start any day now so will keep my eye out for the paperwork (only booked the appointment yesterday). Silly me.


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

That's good  they are so helpful there and everything will get sorted so don't worry.


----------



## photographerlady (Aug 18, 2012)

Big pack of info arrived.  and seems we don't have to do the scan or analysis as we have done those in the last 6 months. Only a few weeks now thanks for the help


----------

